# Sprayer marker dye and surfactant



## Rolling Hills (Jul 21, 2021)

Had a question about people's experience using blue marker dye when they spray. With my irregularly shaped and hilly lawn, I feel it's necessary for me as I can't reliably walk in straight back and forth lines. I have quite a bit of white vinyl fencing, as well as rock walls and paver walkways. If I hit the borders of these areas and get dye on them, will they stain badly? Reading reviews some people say it washes away fairly quickly with rain and some say it stained their concrete for a good long while and couldn't be washed out. What's the concesus on this?

Other question is around surfactant. Label says to use "1-2 pts per 100 gallons." How does that break down for a 4 gallon sprayer application?*EDIT - disregard this one. My brain thought "pts" stood for parts, not pints. I have the measurement now haha


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

The marker dye I have didn't stain my cement driveway or walkway.

"1-2 pts" is pints I assume?

So 16-32 oz÷25 (.64-1.28oz) 
or 475-950 ml÷25 (19-38ml) for 4 gallons.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

It should wash away but...I carry a peice of cardboard when spraying areas around beds with sensitive plants etc. This with keep the spray from going where I don't want it to go.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Spray the borders first then add the dye


----------



## Rolling Hills (Jul 21, 2021)

rhanna said:


> Spray the borders first then add the dye


I feel really dumb for not thinking of this haha. So simple as long as your careful not to overlap those spots when I go across the main sections of the lawn. Thanks!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

BASF Turf Mark has never stained the concrete and I intentionally sprayed an area to see using 1oz per gallon. I oftentimes now use a 1/2 oz per gallon due to its effectiveness.


----------

